# "cq Cq Cq"



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

A very Merry Xmas & a healthy & hyappy New Year to all fellow Sparks.

Best Rgds / 73's
Lamby


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

QSL URS OM

Same to you.

VA

S2182


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Tu Om
73
Su


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

-- . .-. .-. -.-- / -.-. .... .-. .. ... - -- .- ...

​


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

Pat Kennedy said:


> -- . .-. .-. -.-- / -.-. .... .-. .. ... - -- .- ...
> 
> ​


Trust you Pat !
I'm just changing shift - I shall decipher it in the morning - after Santa's been !
Enjoy tonight - "get a few doon ya neck"(Pint)

rgds
Lamby


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

His morse never was very good Pat.........

He's gone to look it up.


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

sparkie2182 said:


> His morse never was very good Pat.........
> 
> He's gone to look it up.


Morning all

Probably because you possibly taught me !!
Don't ask me how but passed 1st time - no re-sits.

Rgds
Lamby


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Tks OM and same to u 73s
VA


----------



## Steven Lamb (Apr 18, 2009)

sparkie2182 said:


> His morse never was very good Pat.........
> 
> He's gone to look it up.


Morning all

"Wouldn't of had anything to do with your tuition by any chance" ?

Cheers Pat same to you

Rgds
Samuel Morse


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Enjoy your turkey. Merry Christmas to you all
Cheers, Bob


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone. HT is off, transmitters on standby. Letting go of the key to pick up a glass...cheers everyone.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

For all you creative sparks creating sparks --- as soon as I can figure out a way of creating little yellow dots and dashes I'll haul out my Aldis, go to the wing of the bridge, and wish everyone on the site "Happy New Year"


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

._.. .. _._ . _ .... .. ...?

Merry Christmas all


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER (Dec 24, 2008)

Naytikos said:


> ._.. .. _._ . _ .... .. ...?
> 
> Merry Christmas all


Yes ----- I like this. Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

The tradition for amateur band morse operators at this time of year is to send HNY for Happy New Year somewhere in the QSO. 
Now, the first time somebody sent this to me I thought he was calling me HONEY, strange bloke I thought, is it the way I'm holding the key?

= Adrian +


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

> Used MX and HNY when at sea long before I was a licensed amateur.


Oh okay thanks, I'd certainly not heard it before, would have used it to cheer the GKA chaps up.

= Adrian +


----------



## hughesy (Dec 18, 2007)

Seasons greetings. Health Wealth and Happiness to you all, for the coming year 

all the best
Hughesy


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Been away for Christmas and away from from the site and my computer (sob) but a Happy and Healthy New Year to all


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Apart from using abbreviations for Merry Christmas and Happy New Year when chatting to other ships, when dealing with SVA one had to use them in the text of QTCs.

Woe betide the hapless R/O who spelt out , say, 'Kala Christougena' ('Good Christmas') in every one of his QTC30 or more a few days before the event. All-of-a-sudden you're back to the bottom of QRY75 and the band will certainly fade or there will be a shift-change before you get back to the top.

K= K

Ch = - - - - (four dashes)

and that's all you send for text (or did, anyway).

The same applies for Happy New Year, but there are two ways to say it, so the poor sender did at least have the option of which form to use:

E K Ch

Eytichismenos O kainourgios chronos ('Happy the new year')

or

E N E

Eytichismenos to neo etos ('happy the new epoch')

Of course, once in a while one would get a sender who wanted to display their individuality and say 'kali chronia' ('good years')

but the SVA ops were wise to that to, and would accept

K Ch a second time in the same QTC and apply the correct interpretation

without missing a beat.

All great fun and meant one could clear 30 or 40 such messages in 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

That's very interesting indeed !!

Does that mean that "Kala Christougena" would be charged as 1 word instead of 3/2 ?

= Adrian +


----------



## ernhelenbarrett (Sep 7, 2006)

MX et HNY from sunny South OZ, its gonna be 39 degsC here for New Years Day, hope the fridge doesnt play up or the beer will start to boil!!!
73's Ern Barrett


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Adrian

No, the normal word count applied, EXCEPT that SVA never enforced the reduction to ten letters for greek text and continued to allow 15 per word, so Christougena counted one.

It was great fun and most SVA ops wanted all the QTCs straight through and gave one QSL at the end.


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

I never worked SVA but it sounds like they were really switched on, what I do recall however is that they usually had the strongest signal on H/F. Safmarine's corporate traffic was either via ZSC or GKA depending on which side of the business was running that particular show. ZSC had some good operators but some poor ones too, one chap there used to QRS me until I switched to a hand key, every time. We would often have a German officer aboard so I would take at least one DAN list per day and that was another good station. 
As for four dashing PCH, well, I can't imagine wanting to do that, that callsign had such a nice roll off the key and a brilliant station to work. Heading north it was always refreshing to hear GLD for the first time, especially after listening to the chirpy Spanish stations, EAR in particular had a really funky sound (La Coruna?), then as you got closer the others would start coming in, GNI, the booming OST, FFB, but above all that and people tuning up etc you'd always hear PCH. I'd always tune the Apollo spot on 500 with a slight positive BFO offset, I'm guessing it would have been about 750 hz because that's the offset I prefer with my ham gear now. At that setting GNI sounded like it was going in and out of phase, OST was a growl with quite a high level modulation, but PCH was heard above them all, a shrill sounding note that you could not mistake, and they had good ears too, great station.

= Adrian +


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Posted by R651400:


> Not forgetting the ubiquitous CH P or XP Chronia Polla (Χρόνια Πολλά)


Definitely not!

Nice to see the greek letters in your post; wish I'd thought of doing that!
(Applause)(Applause)(Applause)


----------

